# Rhino hunt



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I assisted with a White Rhino hunt earlier in the year and finally got some of the pictures. It was a rifle hunt.










2nd Rhino










We put some of the meat on the fire while the skinners were working. Not bad at all.

This happened so fast I forgot to take my Allegiance with.

I would have dearly loved to do a penetration test with a 750gr slick tricks arrow out of the 83# Ally

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ek kan nie lekker sien nie Gerhard. Is dit 'n oosterling wat die renoster geskiet het?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ja,

Hulle is van Vietnam.

Gerhard


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice photos.
Amazing animal.
Penetration test would be very interesting, although I would not shoot a rhino.
You guys have "lekker uitdrukking": Oosterling => oriental guy

I like it :darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

nimrod-100 said:


> Nice photos.
> Amazing animal.
> Penetration test would be very interesting, although I would not shoot a rhino.
> You guys have "lekker uitdrukking": Oosterling => oriental guy
> ...


Close but not totally right. Oosterling=> From the East:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> Ja,
> 
> Hulle is van Vietnam.
> 
> Gerhard


Het hy gese wat hy met die horing gaan maak.:RockOn::59::RockOn:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Seker vir tradisionele gebruik???
:wink:


----------

